# Lost pig



## dantenerotitus (Sep 21, 2016)

I've lost my one year old female potbelly.  She just vanished.  The two big boys are still around, and uninjured, but I can't find any trace of the female.  She had to have been at least 60 pounds, so I can't think something would have carried her off.  Our largest predator is a coyote.  There's been no sign of attack, or anxiety in any of the other animals.  I hate to consider it, but would someone steal a potbelly off a farm?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2016)

In short, yes, yes they would. If they can.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2016)

Forgive my manners... Welcome to BYH. Sorry you seem to have lost your pig. Were it me, I'd be concerned that the perp (human or otherwise) might come back with help to get the others. I hope you solve the mystery so you can prevent a recurrence. Glad you joined us here. Hope you'll stick around. Make yourself at home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome.  And yes unfortunately they would.  Did she disappear during the day or at night? Hard to steal a pig with anyone around due to all the  squealing but it happens.  How is their fencing? Any chance she escaped?


----------



## dantenerotitus (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't think she escaped.  I've had the pigs for over a year, they've always stayed together and come and go into their shelter from a large pasture.  I can't see any reason, behaviorally, that she would have left the group and her home.  We are close to a busy road, and the barn isn't particularly secure, but it's hard to imagine someone making off with a pig.  The entire property is fenced, with a gate at the driveway.  The house is not that far from the barn, but with windows closed and AC on, I suppose someone could have come on the property without us or the dogs knowing.  The pig was missing at AM feeding yesterday, and I haven't seen her since.  Very sad for me.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm sorry you lost your pig, it is worse not knowing what happened. I have been losing ducks and chickens lately but pretty sure mine is a coyote or fox. I would think about getting a trail camera set up so if they come back you will at least have it on camera.  Could it have been a Mountain Lion? They could easily hop in grab and run. 

Welcome to BYH from California.


----------



## dantenerotitus (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in Wisconsin, so no mountain lions. Black bears occasionally, but I've never seen one on or near the property.  Seems like there might be more evidence of predation if that was the case, but I don't know, really.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

I've never had a big animal taken but I highly doubt it was a predator if there is no sign of anything.  Bears occasionally attack farm animals but I don't think one would take off with a pig.


----------



## dantenerotitus (Sep 21, 2016)

That's what I think too.  There's no sign whatsoever of anything amiss, other than the pig just gone.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 21, 2016)

The bears will knock down the fence, they don't go over anything...they go through. 

it's funny how many states say they don't have mountain lions and yet people see them. Now I am not saying your pig was snatched but at least parts of Wisconsin do have Mountain Lions. 

http://archive.jsonline.com/sports/...northern-wisconsin-b99551327z1-320796081.html

I think a coyote would have a hard time hauling the pig over the fence, I am really thinking human. I would put an ad on Craigslist, maybe some one will turn someone in if they stole it.


----------



## cjc (Sep 21, 2016)

People can definitely steal animals, catching a pig can be a nightmare though! I wouldn't put it past a coyote though...we've had bigger animals stolen and carried over fences by coyotes. I would assume you would find traces of blood though. Usually if its a coyote you will find the bladder or stomach nearby...


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 21, 2016)

We had several rolls of unused fencing stolen from one of our pastures. Someone would have had to climb the 4+ foot vinyl fencing and somehow carried those heavy rolls out. 

Rolls of HEAVY fencing don't just disappear...

Just shows you what people are willing to do...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry about your pig. Hopefully she got out and will come back, but it sounds like somebody stole her.  

Welcome to the forum, stick around, we are a friendly bunch.


----------



## dantenerotitus (Sep 22, 2016)

I also sincerely doubt predation or that she went on a voluntary walkabout.  The craigslist ad is a good idea.  Thanks, everyone, for your feedback. While it doesn't bring her back, it's nice to know that you all understand my sadness and frustration.  Poor Francis.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2016)

So sorry about your pig?  She wasn't pregnant was she?  Maybe she went off somewhere for privacy?  Just a hope!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 22, 2016)

We do understand the pain of losing an animal, it is nice to have friends to share that with, even if they are online friends. I would try and get a trail cam up as whoever took her may come back for the others. 

I am looking at some land adjacent to be and would be raising a pig and possibly a calf on it and I worry more about human predation than I do 4 legged ones.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2016)

dantenerotitus said:


> I also sincerely doubt predation or that she went on a voluntary walkabout.  The craigslist ad is a good idea.  Thanks, everyone, for your feedback. While it doesn't bring her back, it's nice to know that you all understand my sadness and frustration.  Poor Francis.


Yes we do understand. You are not alone. We also understand those hugely happy moments when your animals do something stupendous. You start telling your friends about it and they get glassy eyed and move away...... Well, WE don't! We will gush over your animals just a bad as you do. We will grieve with you when things go wrong. Yes, we really do understand and you can come here any time, good or bad, we got'cher back!


----------

